# iMac G5 probleme de demarrage



## Pooley (5 Août 2006)

et beh...pas de bol avec les ordis en ce moment moi -_-.

j'vous explique, apres un sejour de trois semaines entre l'espagne et l'italie (au cours duquel le portable de mon pere a un probleme de dvd), je rentre chez moi, et apres avoir rang&#233; mes affaires me mets &#224; mon bureau pour allumer la beyte (iMac G5 revB).

d&#233;j&#224;, etan donn&#233; qu'on faisait un echange d'appart', j'ai cru bon de le mettre en veille parceque je pensais que les gens allaient l'utiliser p our leur mails (mais ca j'en sais rien). bref, je rentre et deja l'ordinateur est eteind, ca s'annonce deja mal.

ensuite, je demarre, et je tombe sur l'ecran gris avec le dossier qui clignote avec un point d'interrogation, en gros il trouve pas le dossier systeme. cependant, alor sque ca me l'avait fait sur l'eMac avant et que celui ci demarrait correctement, la l'iMac ne demarre pas et la ventilation se met &#224; fond au bout de 5 minutes. je suis all&#233; sur la page d'apple mais meme en deconnectant le disque dur externe ca marche pas. donc voila la je sais absolument pas ce qui se passe et ca m'inquiete enormement puisque j'ai cet ordinateur depuis un mois, et que meme si celui ci a deja un an il n'avait jamais servi auparavant, &#224; part pour sa configuration.

voili voilou ca m'enerve j'ai un max de photos &#224; retoucher moi -_-.

ah oui l'ordinateur est branch&#233; &#224; une multi prise qui semble assez mal en point, entre ca et les orages j'ai peur que ca ait flingu&#233; le disque dur...j'ai bon? :s

merci pour votre aide (future)  

(oui je sais y a deja eu des sujet d'ouverts mais la j'ai rien trouv&#233; qui m'aide vraiment alors je prefere demander.)


----------



## Pooley (6 Août 2006)

ah oui petite precision, vu que j'ai point le cd d'installation de tiger chez moi, j'aimerai savoir si on peut utiliser l'utilitaire de disque de Panther si c'est pour une simple restauration du disque.


----------



## julienfroment (6 Août 2006)

bonjour, d'après ce que j'ai compris ton imac ne démarre plus. Tu devrai essayer de le démarer en zappant la nv ram via l'open firmware  ( alt pomme o f  au démarrage et tu tape:
reset-nvram (entré)
set-defaults (entré)
reset-all (entré) ton ordi va redemarer (fait attention quan tu est dans l'open firmware ton clavier est en qwerty donc a=q et m=,)

sur le deuxième redemarage zap la pram ( alt pomme p r et tu attend que le gongue retentisse au moin 3 fois) après tu verra ce que ca donne.... Sans CD Système je sais pas trop quoi te proposer.

PS branche ton mac sur une autre prise!
en esperant avoir pu t'aider. ( tient nous au courant) bonne journée


----------



## Pooley (6 Août 2006)

merci, je vai sessayer ca ce soir, apres avoir trouvé une solution poula prise parce que la c'est un peu chaud (je passe les details.) euh ma mere doit me ramener une version de tiger depuis son boulot pour que je fasse marcher l'utilitaire de disque, comme ca arrive demain vaut mieux que j'attende ou ca ne sert a rien? (cool on vient de m'apprendre que le revendeur me refait une garantie d'un an sur l'ordi... j'aime ^^)


----------



## ice (6 Août 2006)

Est-ce que tu as essay&#233; de d&#233;marrer en maintenant le touche Option enfonc&#233;e? Normalement en le faisant, l'ordinateur te propose les diff&#233;rents disques dur ou partitions sur lesquels tu peux booter. Apr&#232;s reste plus qu'&#224; choisir la partition que tu souhaite utiliser&#8230;

Je ne sais pas si &#231;a va marcher mais je l'esp&#232;re pour toi et bonne chance


----------



## Pooley (6 Août 2006)

merci à tous les deux, mais pour l'instant rien ne marche.

je suis plus trop inquiet puisque je suis sous garantie et que j'ai tout sauvé sur DD externe, mais ca me ferait chier que je doive changer d'interne.

je vais attendre d'avoir le cd d'installation avant de retenter quoi que ce soit.
à ce propos, si il s'agit d'utiliser l'utilitaire de disque, on se fout de qui detient la license?

merci bien.


----------



## julienfroment (6 Août 2006)

il me semble pas qu'il te demande quoique ce soit quan tu boot sur le CD concernant la licence....
Comment as tu arrivé a ce qu'il te refasse une garantie de 1an?
bonne soirée


----------



## Pooley (6 Août 2006)

euh comment dire... deja ce revendeur est le "fournisseur officiel" de l'agence d'archi de ma mere, et donc fin bref voila...puis je sais pas pourquoi il m'a fait une nouvelle garantie, mais comme on lui achete pas mal de matos et qu'il est reparateur agr&#233;&#233; ca a pas du le deranger...En tout cas j'ai rien demand&#233; moi ^^

mais chut faut pas le dire!! ^^


----------



## Pooley (9 Août 2006)

et hop! dvd Tiger, boot touche c, utilitaire de disque, choix du volume, reboot, et revoilà le poulailler operationnel  

ah p*tain j'l'aime s't'ordi:love:


----------

